# Accutron 219



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Rediscovered this one a few days ago. Got a packet of batteries, one in and it is away.

An amazing bit of kit and at over thirty years old I'm impressed.










Question now is how to store the other 9 batteries. I would really like to get 10 years out of them!

Have I read correctly that the freezer gives them an extended shelf life?


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have been told that rechargeable batteries can be rejuvenated by popping them in the freezer overnight.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Dave, yours look very similar to mine. What year is it?

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52446


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

DavidH said:


> Rediscovered this one a few days ago. Got a packet of batteries, one in and it is away.
> 
> An amazing bit of kit and at over thirty years old I'm impressed.
> 
> ...


I think this is more likely to be a 218 not a 219 can you see what the (N) number which is stamped on the back, when you removed the back cover did you see if it had 2 coils=218 or 1coil=219


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't know what year it is but is a 219 with single coil. That said I would not be surprised if it is not all the one watch.

Link to an old pic in the gallery of my watch


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

DavidH said:


> I don't know what year it is but is a 219 with single coil. That said I would not be surprised if it is not all the one watch.
> 
> Link to an old pic in the gallery of my watch


I would say that is probably not the original movement as by the time Bulova made the single coil movements they were on their last legs and tended to put them in stainless steel cases not gold backed cases what I can see is I think your case is stamped N6 and I think 219s were introduced after this date saying that they are an accurate movement the one pictured below is a typical 219 case.


----------

